# Need crew Jan 17-20 out of Miami



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don''t shoot 6 holes in your freezer! We''ve chartered a beautiful 44'' catamaran and have had some friends cancel. Only $500 for a couple for Jan 17-20, sailing in and around Biscayne Bay, with your own cabin and head. Must be fun, friendly and easygoing. E-mail David and Brooke at [email protected] if interested.


----------

